# [Risolto] kernel senza ausilio di initramfs

## ciro64

Ciao; la mia domanda per molti è sicuramente "banale" ; attualmente sto usando Gentoo senza initramfs sfruttando come base un kernel-config di un mio conoscente.

Purtroppo però, non riesco a capire dove diavolo mettere le cose come "built in" se per esempio dovessi compilare Gentoo su altro computer quindi con caratteristiche hardware diverse.

Poco fa ho messo tutto il possibile riguardo SCSI drivers come built-in ma ... kernel panic ovvero non partiva.

Chiedo umilmente se potete darmi "ragguagli" su come "operare" in modo "metodico".

Grazie ^^

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Solitamente senza initramfs devi aggiungere built i vari controller e soprattutto il driver per il file system che usi.

Posta l'errore che ti da e anche l'output di lspci -v

----------

## ciro64

```

ci74771ht ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff [size=4K]

        Memory behind bridge: de000000-df0fffff [size=17M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d9ffffff [size=160M]

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Capabilities: [d94] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

        Memory at df320000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 25

        Memory at df33a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

        Memory at df300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at df338000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at df337000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

        Memory at df330000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: None

        Memory behind bridge: None

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: None

        Memory behind bridge: df200000-df2fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 82801 PCI Bridge

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev d0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: None

        Memory behind bridge: df100000-df1fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at df336000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

        Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

        I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

        I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f070 [size=8]

        I/O ports at f060 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f020 [size=32]

        Memory at df335000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at df334000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at d8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Capabilities: [900] #19

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK106 HDMI Audio Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at df080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

03:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: None

        Memory behind bridge: df200000-df2fffff [size=1M]

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

        Capabilities: [c0] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge

04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

        Subsystem: Avermedia Technologies Inc DVB-T Super 007

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        Memory at df200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: saa7134

        Kernel modules: saa7134

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at df100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Expansion ROM at df180000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k

```

Usando un differente .config da me creato:

All'avvio  kernel panic dovuto appunto a "qualcosa" che non è "built-in" e che mi sfugge.

Attualmente sto usando un kernel config che funziona senza initramfs .... appunto "elaborato su una base che mi è stata data da un Gentooista che provai e funziona.

Però il mio è stato un "copiare" senza "consapevolezza" riguardo il perchè funziona.

Se tento io ... tentando di costruire ex-novo un config-file per kernel, qualcosa mi sfugge ed ottengo errore. Purtroppo non riesco da solo a capire cosa.

Scusa la mia ignoranza  :Neutral: 

----------

## ciro64

Scusa doppio post .....

Forse ho capito :

```

ci74771ht ~ # zgrep -i ahci /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_AHCI_CEVA is not set

# CONFIG_AHCI_QORIQ is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

```

E' quello che funziona;

```

ci74771ht ~ # grep -i ahci /home/cst_config 

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI=m

ci74771ht ~ # 

```

Questo quello che non funziona.

Può davvero essere colpa di questa imp'ostazione il risultato dei miei fallimenti ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Può davvero essere colpa di questa imp'ostazione il risultato dei miei fallimenti ?   

 

Piu' che possibile se hai un controller sata.

----------

## ciro64

No ... non è solo quello  :Sad: 

Purtroppo non riesco a risolvere l'arzigogolo  :Sad: 

fare un diff fra configurazioni differenti è un "macello".

Attualmente son con questo kernel:

```

$ uname -a

Linux ci74771ht 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 3 23:21:40 CEST 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Che funziona bene (e senza initramfs).

Ora scarico le vanilla-sources-4.15.15, quindi con il ".config" di default (che non riesce a partire da solo senza l'ausilio di initramfs).

Non tocco nulla; cosa dovrei fare/guardare/controllare/modificare per far si che esso non debba aver necessità di initramfs ?

Scusate se sono una "seccatuira"  :Sad: 

----------

## ciro64

Mi correggo ... ho già cominciato ad inserire qualcosa come "built-in" ... ma il risultato è sempre un "panic":

immagine2

kernel-config (vanilla 4.15.15)

Se c'è un aiuto Grazie infinite.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi anche postare la configurazione delle tue partizioni (il tuo /etc/fstab)?

----------

## ciro64

Certamente

```

/dev/sdb1               /boot           ext4            noatime         1 2

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sdb3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb5               /home           ext4            noatime         1 2

/dev/sdb6               /mnt/Volume     ntfs-3g         defaults        0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   gid=portage,uid=portage,mode=755      0 0

```

----------

## ciro64

Ok ... la "manna" mi è arrivata dal "cielo" ^^

Ho provato sia partendo dalla mia distro in chroot che partendo dal livecd "gentoo minimal" ... e funziona ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  :Very Happy: 

```

# make localyesconfig

```

è stato risolutivo ^^

PS: davvero gran bella utility ^^

----------

